# Which of these would be better for end grain?



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm thinking of picking up a new block plane for working on end grain. My Stanley Sweetheart block plane is pretty good but… it sucks on end grain. I can get some end grain work done with my Veritas jack plane but not much.

I was looking at these:

The Veritas low angle block plane:

http://www.leevalley.com/US/Wood/page.aspx?p=47881&cat=1,41182,48942

And the Lie Nielsen low angle block plane:

http://www.lie-nielsen.com/catalog.php?grp=1221

Can anyone say whether either of these would be better on end grain than the other?

This isn't a "must have" purchase for me so I can take my time reading reviews. But l looked through all the hand plane reviews here and didn't see any for the Lie Nielsen.

The big difference between the two as I can tell, feature wise, is the Veritas has an adjustable mouth. The Lie Nielsen does not (but they do make one with an adjustable mouth nut it costs considerably more).

If there's one thing my Veritas jack has taught me it's that a really good plane is a pleasure to use.


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm glad you ask. I want to add one to my wish list. I've tried my two Cratsman standard block planes similar to the Stanley 60 1/2 and 18, one with and one without an adjustable mouth. Although they both work edge and flat grain well end grain presents somewhat of a problen particularly with Pecan and Cypress.


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

I know what you mean. No matter how sharp I get the blade on the Stanley it just doesn't doesn't do end grain. The Stanley block plane isn't bad but it's been kind of a disappointment.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Go for the veritas, it's a dream to use.


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

If I was going to buy one of those, I would opt for the Lee Valley. A low angle plane is always going to work better on end grain.


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

Low angle, super sharp and very light cut.
Result should be almost shiny end grain.


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

I have the Lie-Nielsen low angle adjustable mouth block plane. It works great on end grain. It is a bit pricey though. If I had it to do over again, I'd prolly go with the Veritas, largely because you can buy those optional grips for it and use it like a low angle #3.


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

You mean use it like a smoothing plane?

The Lie Nielsen I was looking at is also low angle. But it doesn't have the adjustable mouth. Which may or may not matter. I don't have enough plane experience to know.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

I appreciate the fine machinery of my Veritas low angle block plane,

shaves as good as anything on the market me thinks.

Yeah buddy


----------



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

Block planes were not designed for end grain work BUT detailing work. There is a misconception. IF for some reason I'm in the field and the only tool I have at hand is a block pane, well, I'll try it for endgrain work. But that is not the task the tool was designed for.

Much more mass is required and the help of devices like the "shooting Board". The Mitre plane is the right tool for that task, history can't be wrong!


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

I own the Veritas low angle block, also just added the knob and tote and yes it works like a #3 smoothing plane. I would purchase this again.


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

A miter plane is what you want to use for end grain then? I had always been under the impression that's what block planes were for.


----------



## TechRedneck (Jul 30, 2010)

I have the Veritas LA block. It works fine on end grain when used with a shooting board.

A shooting board will keep the edge from blowing out. Keep the blade sharp.

The optional tote and knob are on my list.


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

If you will be using shooting boards then a low angle jack plane is an good choice for larger/wider boards or hard woods.









I have also seen the low angle block plane used although I haven't tried this. It would probably work well on thinner stock. I found this at http://www.galoototron.com/tag/shooting-board/


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Try working end grain with a standard bench plane with a finely
set, very sharp iron and a fine mouth. The mass of a
heavy plane body helps avoid chatter while also helping
the finely protruding iron to stay in he cut. Success 
with planing end grain is not only a matter of bed angles.

With a shooting board as shown above, the low angle
jack plane has a friendlier design when holding it by
the sides because the high frog of a standard plane
is not in the way… and also the balance is nicer 
that way with the weight of the iron and lever
cap concentrated so close to the sole.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Tim and Loren have the right idea. Weight, sharpness and shooting board. No better way to do end grain.


----------



## langski93 (Dec 31, 2008)

Today, I did final smoothing on the 4 ends of two pieces of 3 1/2" x 2 1/2" cherry end grain, using the L-N Bevel Up Smoother, which is a large format block plane. It worked awesome making the end grain pop. It was too big for a shooting board. The cherry will be exposed on each end of a kitchen island. I usually work on much smaller pieces with a L-N low angle block plane with adjustable mouth. It also works great on end grain. For my shooting board, I use a 5 1/2 bevel down because of its heavy mass makes for easier push. I have to try the bevel up when I get a chance.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Fine Woodworking did a review on block planes recently and Veritas was rated higher than the LN, but maybe that was only the skew block.

I have them both, and end up using the Veritas more often. Can't go wrong.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Langski, I use my Veritas bevel up smoother, comparable in size to your LN, all the time on my shooting board. I like having some weight. I also use small block planes but prefer the bigger plane…Just sayin'


----------



## langski93 (Dec 31, 2008)

DKV, as soon as I get the kitchen island moved out of my shop I am going to start a new project and try out the bevel up on the shooting board. I would have used it on my cherry above, but I think the pieces were too big for the shooting board. It is the type that slope, so I put the cherry in my face vise.


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

I've got the Vertias low angle jack. I tried that on the end grain and the results weren't very good. It sounds like I may be using it wrong though. Thank you for the suggestions. I may not have to buy another block plane after all.


----------



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

Purrmaster, thats the right plane!.....I suggest to watch videaos about that particular task, with the shoting board there is no way to go wrong!


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Shooting boards and end grain (at least from my limited experience) are all about sharp blades. If you can't easily shave the hair off your arm you aren't ready for end grain. Just sayin'...


----------

